# Waller-Alarm in München



## angler1996 (4. März 2022)

man muss da aufpassen und gaaanz spezie -- ll, die bajuwarische Unterart des Wallers betrachten;-))

wenn der seiner Eigenart genügend gefrönt hat und nach dem zweifelhaften Genuss solcher Schmankerl wie Falterbräu hell und reichlich Wurstsalat mit der Tendenz zu 90% Zwiebel genossen hat - ja dann - dann ist der Waller in einer Stimmung , die ganz genau auf die Vernichtung des Bootes gerichtet ist.
Er stößt dabei aber zunehmend auf das Problem, dass er wohl immer weniger Holzboote findet,

ist das hier die Bildzeitung? zeitig beginnendes Sommerloch? oder doch Gedankenaustausch von Angler zu Angler?
Geht mir bei solchen Berichten durch den Kopf


----------



## Mescalero (4. März 2022)

Mag sein, dass er gegen ein Boot geknallt ist, aus was für Gründen auch immer. Einen "Angriff" halte ich für völlig abwegig und sind wohl eher Panikmache.


----------



## Seele (4. März 2022)

Der wird halt im Flachen gelegen sein und beim Flüchten hat er das Boot erwischt. Auf jeden Fall werden die Ruderer jetzt nicht um ihr Leben fürchten müssen.


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Eine Gruppe junger Ruderinnen trainierten, als der Fisch gegen das Boot knallte. Das dünne Holz des Bootes soll dabei auseinander gerissen sein und Wasser drang in das Boot. Vermutlich hielt der Waller die Paddel als Beute oder er verwechselte das schmale Ruderboot mit einem Artgenossen.



Das kann nicht stimmen.

Es hat sich sicher folgendermaßen zugetragen:
Der Waller hat das Boot mit seinen gefährlichen und riesigen Zähnen auseinandergerissen und das herausgerissene Stück Holz in einem verschlungen.


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Eine Gruppe junger Ruderinnen trainierten



was hatten die Damen an und wie sahen sie aus?

Könnte wichtiges Detail sein   



ich wäre womöglich auch beim Schwimmen dagegen geknallt...


----------



## rippi (4. März 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn der seiner Eigenart genügend gefrönt hat und nach dem zweifelhaften Genuss solcher Schmankerl wie Falterbräu hell und reichlich Wurstsalat mit der Tendenz zu 90% Zwiebel genossen hat - ja dann - dann ist der Waller in einer Stimmung , die ganz genau auf die Vernichtung des Bootes gerichtet ist.
> Er stößt dabei aber zunehmend auf das Problem, dass er wohl immer weniger Holzboote findet,


Darf man eigentlich, wenn man einen Waller gefangen hat, diesen mit Fleischsalat füttern oder ist das illegal? 

Grundlage für diese Frage ist, dass ich manchmal Angler sehe, die einem Fisch nach dem Hakenlösen zurücksetzen und dabei den Köder gleich mit vom Haken lösen und ihm den Fisch ins Maul stopfen. Ich frage mich immer warum.


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Fleischsalat


Nimm Heringssalat


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich, wenn man einen Waller gefangen hat, diesen mit Fleischsalat füttern oder ist das illegal?
> 
> Grundlage für diese Frage ist, dass ich manchmal Angler sehe, die einem Fisch nach dem Hakenlösen zurücksetzen und dabei den Köder gleich mit vom Haken lösen und ihm den Fisch ins Maul stopfen. Ich frage mich immer warum.


Damit der Fisch die durch den Drill verloren gegangene Energie zurück gewinnt... Hast Du beim Angellehrgang etwa gefehlt oder geschlafen?


----------



## NaabMäx (4. März 2022)

Komm,-  hört mir auf, - ihr seid doch blos wieder neidisch.

Ich hätte das noch ganz anders ausgeschmückt.

*Boote und Dackel werden in Bayern knapp, - Moby Dick ist aufgetaucht. * 
Vor Jahren fraß er nur Enten, dann Dackel, dann knabbert er Mädchenbeine an und nun macht er sich über ganze Boote her. 
Die Polizei errichtete einen 1km Sperrbezirk um den Regattasee. Nur für Angler ist er noch zugänglich, um das Ungeheuer zur Strecke zu bringen.
Alle Ruderboote wurden bereits mit Eichenplanken verstärkt. Eile ist geboten, die Gäste bangen um Ihr Leben.
Die Jagsaison auf Moby Dick ist eröffnet - zum Angriff wird geblasen.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...-16&sk=&cvid=33892D2A91764E5EA9BAAEA1AC3C4D5C


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2022)

Bin persönlich ja dafür, dass endlich mal Piranhas bei uns ausgesetzt werden.

dann spare ich mir das Kinoticket für die ganzen schlechten Filme...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Komm,-  hört mir auf, - ihr seid doch blos wieder neidisch.
> 
> Ich hätte das noch ganz anders ausgeschmückt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

jawoll und als Köder nimmt man am besten Rottweiler, da ist wenigstens was dran, das mögen Großwaller.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2022)

Superköder abzugeben, damit das Drama auch einen Sinn hat !!!


----------



## NaabMäx (4. März 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Superköder abzugeben, damit das Drama auch einen Sinn hat !!!
> Anhang anzeigen 400548


Ob der nach Laubenfutter schnappt?


----------



## Michael.S (4. März 2022)

Kann ja sein das er von den Rudergeräuschen angelockt wird , so ähnlich wie beim Wallerholz und aus enttäuschung das es nichts zu fressen gibt knallt er mal eben ins Boot weil er sich verarscht fühlt


----------



## Seele (4. März 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das er von den Rudergeräuschen angelockt wird , so ähnlich wie beim Wallerholz und aus enttäuschung das es nichts zu fressen gibt knallt er mal eben ins Boot weil er sich verarscht fühlt


Kommt drauf an wie talentiert die waren. Normal ist das Ziel nicht ins Wasser zu platschen


----------



## Mescalero (4. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bin persönlich ja dafür, dass endlich mal Piranhas bei uns ausgesetzt werden.
> 
> dann spare ich mir das Kinoticket für die ganzen schlechten Filme...


Wäre es wärmer, hätten wir mit Sicherheit welche.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ob der nach Laubenfutter schnappt?


Bitte an das Tierschutzgesetz halten wie bei Köderfisch und nicht lebendig anbieten …


----------



## Tüftler (4. März 2022)

Na ja, 
Olivier Portrat, hat vor jahren in ( einem )  Buch geschrieben, das er das auch erlebt hat. Das die waller gegen das boot knallen!!
Der waller, ist wohl der ( letzte) in der Nahrungskette und hat nichts zu befürchten. Reine neugier, so zumindest seine Erklärung.


----------



## Trickyfisher (4. März 2022)

Mir ist sowas vor vielen Jahren mal wirklich passiert, ich hab vom Boot aus geangelt, als plötzlich eine Schleie an der Oberfläche in panischen Zickzack auf mein Boot zugeschwommen kam, wahrscheinlich in der Hoffnung, sich im Schatten verstecken zu können, und als sie unterm Boot verschwunden war, ist etwas Großes mit voller Wucht gegen das Boot geknallt.
Leider hab ich das "Monster" nicht gesehen, muss aber wohl ein Waller oder großer Hecht gewesen sein.
Ein anderes Mal war ich beim Nachtangeln und hatte ein paar Köderfische in meinen Karpfenkescher ins Wasser gehängt. Plötzlich geht ein lautes Geplatschte Los, der Kescher wackelt hin und her, ich spring auf, packe den Kescher und ziehe dran, von der anderen Seite hält was dagegen, war ein richtiges Tauziehen, dann lässt der Räuber wieder los und im Kescher Netz ist ein riesen Loch.
Das sind halt diese Momente, die unsere Leidenschaft so spannend machen.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. März 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bitte an das Tierschutzgesetz halten wie bei Köderfisch und nicht lebendig anbieten …


Hätten die die Prinzessinnen vorher auch abgeschlagen müssen, die sie auf den See rudern haben lassen, - als Wallerfutter.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. März 2022)

Nachdem die armen Bayern Edmund Stoiber und den Problembären Bruno überstanden haben, gibt es jetzt den Problemwaller...nennen wir ihn Kuno?


----------



## Michael.S (4. März 2022)

Kuno heißt doch schon der Killerkarpfen


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das er von den Rudergeräuschen angelockt wird , so ähnlich wie beim Wallerholz und aus enttäuschung das es nichts zu fressen gibt knallt er mal eben ins Boot weil er sich verarscht fühlt


LAUB der ist Vegetarier


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich, wenn man einen Waller gefangen hat, diesen mit Fleischsalat füttern oder ist das illegal?


Salat ist doch vegan, also voll im Trent und erlaubt


----------



## rippi (4. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Salat ist doch vegan, also voll im Trent und erlaubt


Ich weiß nicht, ob das was du sagst korrekt ist. Vielleicht kann jemand die Etymologie des Salatbegriffs recherchieren.


----------



## thanatos (4. März 2022)

Als bei uns noch die Silberkarpfen waren haben sie mich nachts oft erschreckt wenn sie meinen Kahn 
gerammt haben . 
War es wirklich ein Wels der das Boot gerammt hat oder das Boot den Fisch ??? oder war es irgend was anderes ?

Die einzigen Angriffe von unseren Fischen kenne ich nur von einem Zander der ausgerechnet unter der Rutsche 
im Strandbad sein Nest hatte und dieses verteidigt hat - gab einige blutige Zehen .


----------



## thanatos (4. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bin persönlich ja dafür, dass endlich mal Piranhas bei uns ausgesetzt werden.
> 
> dann spare ich mir das Kinoticket für die ganzen schlechten Filme...


Die Idee hatte ich auch schon - nicht mit dem Aussetzen sondern mit  einem Warnschild -
*VORSICHT - *illegal ausgesetzte Piranhas - baden nur unter größter Verletzungsgefahr !
ob das die rum brüllenden Badegäste fern gehalten hätte ??


----------



## Oanga83 (5. März 2022)

Jetzt mal Spass beiseite,
Mir ist an einem Heißen Sommertag ein ca 1,5m Waller ans Boot geknallt, warum auch immer.
Hoffentlich kommt niemand auf die Idee dem Fisch an der Ruderregatta nachzustellen.
Es würde unweigerlich mit einem Abriss enden.


----------



## dreampike (6. März 2022)

Das isser, ich bin ihm vor Jahren beim Schnorcheln schon begegnet, da war er ca. 180 cm lang und seither ist er ordentlich gewachsen. Ob er wirklich an dem "Bootsunfall" beteiligt war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls gibt es in der Ruderregatta auch große Silberkarpfen, von denen verbürgt ist, dass sie bei Annäherung von Booten schon mal in Panik aus dem Wasser springen und an die Boote donnern. Da außer im tiefsten Winter dort ständig Drahtseile für die Bojen gespannt sind, ist er sehr gut geschützt und wird wohl noch länger durch die Regatta und den süddeutschen Blätterwald geistern...


----------

